# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Fotos 14/04/2013  por la zona de los antiguos ojos

## willi

Buenos días, ayer estuve con mi padre por la zona de los antiguos ojos, al lado de la casa de los pinos. Donde vimos los afloramientos. El más próximo a la casa delos pinos está a unos 100 m.

Os dejo unas fotos. Del azud hasta los ojos.



Azud aguas abajo.





Aguas arriba del azud. (Al fondo la casa de los pinos)











Estas últimas fotos son de Los antiguos ojos, dicho por mi padre, por que los ha visto manar y ha vivido por la zona y pescado durante muchos años. Me dijo que está muy cambiado todo y que no recuerda el cauce tan profundo. Tiene que subir mucho el acuífero para poder volver a ver los ojos de manar y creo que este año no los vemos.





Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Una pregunta willi, ¿lo que llamas azud es lo que en la reunión del año pasado llamamos calzada romana?
Gracias.

----------


## faeton

Muchas gracias Willi, como siempre.  Fijaos en el detalle de las fotos del cartel, como tenemos una imagen de lo que era todo. La pongo en más detalle.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Saludos.


Esas formas del terreno eran las que buscaba.

Gracias Willi, y gracias a tu padre por localizarlo.

¿Es posible que la tremenda transformación de terreno haya cambiado una hipotética situación física de los Ojos originales?
En el mensaje dices que a tu padre le costó localizarlos habiéndolos conocido y siendo de allí. Los demás ni nos acercamos.

Saludos, y gracias de nuevo. Miguel.

----------


## daimieleño

gracias willi por las imagenes, los charcos ya estan en la cabecera del rio practicamente.  :Embarrassment: 

avioneto, los medios se empiezan hacer eco de tu paseo.
http://www.miciudadreal.es/2013/04/1...l-acuifero-23/

----------

